
Google Fonts and 한국어 - joelburget
https://googlefonts.github.io/korean/
======
AYBABTME
Side note but 한글 is an awesome alphabet with a cool history, and anyone
reading this line can learn how to read and say 한글 in 30min on Youtube. Try
it!

Korea in general is pretty interesting too!

------
karmakaze
Pretty cool, one of them reminds me of the lettering seen in the film "Moon"
with Sam Rockwell.

